# Received this email..



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a long time reader, first time poster, but was wondering if anyone from another state (Louisiana here) has received this and what are your thoughts? If this was already posted..my bad..


To: *All Louisiana licensees with Electrical Work classifications*

RE: New NASCLA Electrical Examinations

The Louisiana State Licensing Board for Contractors has long been an active participant in the National Association of State Contractors Licensing Agencies (NASCLA). Our participation in NASCLA allows us to work with other states cooperatively on initiatives of benefit to our state as well as theirs. Currently NASCLA is in the process of developing three new accredited licensing trade examinations that hopefully will be nationally recognized and accepted for:

*Electrical Contractor (Master Electrician/Unlimited Electrician)*

*Journeyman Electrician, and *

*Residential Electrician/Residential Electrical Contractor. *

Once a candidate passes one of these examinations for their level of expertise, he/she will *not* be required to pass another comparable examination in any of the states that adopt or recognize the examination. This would allow our electrical contractors to apply in other states without having to take multiple examinations and without having to make a trip to each state just to take that state’s exam. A state issued license will still be required of the electricians passing this examination for each state in which they work, and the electrician or electrical contractor would still need to meet each state’s basic licensing requirements.

Over the past eight months, Subject Matter Expert (SME) Job Analysis Workshops for each of the new electrical examinations have been conducted across the country. During these extremely productive meetings, different subject matter experts from around the country worked together to create preliminary Job Analyses for the examinations, which will serve as the basis for the specifications for the examinations. 

On behalf of NASCLA, the Louisiana State Licensing Board for Contractors is requesting your assistance through SurveyMonkey to help rank the importance of the *Knowledges & Skills* that have been identified to be tested for each examination. By rating these items, NASCLA will be able to ensure that a new Electrical Contractor, Journeyman Electrician or Residential Electrician is qualified to be licensed when he/she passes the exam, and that the examination is representative of this trade. Each survey is independent from the others. 

We had sent out a request earlier this year for you to fill out the survey for the Electrical Contractor exam. If you already filled that one out, please do not fill it out again, but if you have experience in one of the other two areas, please fill it out. As you are probably aware, Louisiana does not have a Journeyman Electrician license or a Residential Electrician license, but if you have employees you have mentored or who have apprenticed for at least five years, please forward this to them as well to fill this out. 

*If you would be willing to assist us in achieving these goals, please answer the survey(s) (links below) most relevant to your own background and experience:*

*1. Electrical Contractor*

Knowledge & Skills Survey:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ElectricalContractor_KnowledgeandSkills


*2. Journeyman Electrician *

Knowledge & Skills Survey:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JourneymanElectrician_KnowledgeandSkills


*3. Residential Electrician/Residential Electrical Contractor*

Knowledge & Skills Survey: 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ResidentialElectrician_KnowledgeandSkills

Your input can make a real difference in the licensing of future electricians. Your responses, as well as those from others like you, will help determine the content of these nationally recognized examinations. 


​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like they're entering into reciprocity agreements with other states.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the idea is that if you pass this test you can work in any state that accepts the test without having to take another exam.

As Ken stated it is similar to reciprocity but this organization seems to be wanting to organize all the testing-- big money for them. 

It is an interesting idea but will other states go for it. I guess they could still charge money to work in the state but it saves the contractor from having to travel to that state and take the exam.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This test would have to as hard as the most difficult state test and cover the same things. Nc test has a lot of business info on their test so I am not sure how that would be covered


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like they're entering into reciprocity agreements with other states.


Yeah but from the past threads that I've been reading, some states require more in order to get your lic..ie a certain about of in class hours. I'm asking, well for the ones whom had to go thru the Jm stages, as opposed to the ones that didn't..how would you feel about someone moving to your state that didn't have to deal with such....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not like some neanderthal just walks across the state line and can work as a jw. They still need to take the exam in their 'home' state in order for other states to accept the results in a reciprocity agreement.

Without such agreements, you'd be restricted to stay in your state unless you want to start taking tests all over. Think about the northeast states.... some guys have 3 or 4 states right in their trade area, all within a days round-trip drive.

FWIW, your _driver's license _is accepted in other states due to agreements just like this one.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

480sparky said:


> It's not like some neanderthal just walks across the state line and can work as a jw. They still need to take the exam in their 'home' state in order for other states to accept the results in a reciprocity agreement.
> 
> Without such agreements, you'd be restricted to stay in your state unless you want to start taking tests all over. Think about the northeast states.... some guys have 3 or 4 states right in their trade area, all within a days round-trip drive.
> 
> FWIW, your _driver's license _is accepted in other states due to agreements just like this one.



I guess you're right, which brings me to my next questions, how far away would you want to travel anyway?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

ben franklin said:


> I guess you're right, which brings me to my next questions, how far away would you want to travel anyway?


 Suppose you want to relocate? I had a buddy who relocated from Jersey to Missouri and convinced Missouri to accept his license. Jersey is a very tough state to get an Electrical Contractor's license/business permit.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

NASCLA has 4 member states and the Virgin Islands. Their test is accepted by 12 states and the Virgin Islands.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ben franklin said:


> I guess you're right, which brings me to my next questions, how far away would you want to travel anyway?


Some ECs specialize in certain specific aspects of the trade. Reciprocity allows them to bid into this niche market across a larger area as opposed to being restricted to their 'home' state.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

They have the same thing nationwide in Canada for journeymen in a multitude of trades. I'm not sure whether it applies to contractor licenses or not. It's nice to know once you're licensed you're licensed in any province you wanna go to after being used to the way it is down there. I always figured it was just a combination of money grab/red tape that kept the states from implementing something similar.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

Spunk#7 said:


> Suppose you want to relocate? I had a buddy who relocated from Jersey to Missouri and convinced Missouri to accept his license. Jersey is a very tough state to get an Electrical Contractor's license/business permit.


You made a good point...did you take the survey? Anyone can...


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This test would have to as hard as the most difficult state test and cover the same things. Nc test has a lot of business info on their test so I am not sure how that would be covered


Doesn't NC require reciprocity state candidates to take a business law test? I know Louisiana does.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see the benefit of NASCLA loosing all of that business.

STATE CONTRACTOR LICENSING AGENCIES ACCEPTING THE NASCLA ACCREDITED EXAMINATION

Alabama Licensing Board for General Contractors
2525 Fairlane Drive
Montgomery, Alabama 36116
Phone: (334) 272-5030
Fax: (334) 395-5336

Arkansas Contractors Licensing Board (Accepting the Accredited Examination in lieu of the Arkansas Business and Law Examination)
4100 Richards Road
North Little Rock, Arkansas 72117
Phone: (501) 372-4661
Fax: (501) 372-2247

Georgia State Licensing Board for Residential and General Contractors 
237 Coliseum Drive
Macon, Georgia 31217
Phone: (478) 207-2440
Fax: (866) 888-9718

Louisiana State Licensing Board for Contractors
2525 Quail Drive
Baton Rouge, Louisiana 70808
Phone: (225) 765-2301
Fax: (225) 765-2431

Mississippi State Board of Contractors 
215 Woodline Drive, Suite B
Jackson, Mississippi 39232
Phone: (800) 880-6161
Fax: (601) 354-6715

Nevada State Contractors Board
2310 Corporate Circle, Suite 200
Henderson, Nevada 89074
Phone: (702) 486-1100
Fax: (702) 486-1190
As of December 2013

North Carolina Licensing Board for General Contractors
Post Office Box 17187
Raleigh, North Carolina 27619
Phone: (919) 571-4183
Fax: (919) 571-4703

South Carolina Contractors Licensing Board 
Post Office Box 11329
Columbia, South Carolina 29211
Phone: (803) 896-4686
Fax: (803) 896-4814

South Carolina Residential Builders Commission
110 Centerview Drive
Columbia, South Carolina 29210
Phone: (803) 896-4696
Fax: (803) 896-4814
Please note, this Commission has reciprocity with the South Carolina Contractors Licensing Board.

Tennessee Board for Licensing Contractors
500 James Robertson parkway
Nashville, Tennessee 37243
Phone: (615) 741-8307
Fax: (615) 532-2868

Utah Division of Occupational & Professional Licensing, Construction Trades Bureau
Post Office Box 146741
Salt Lake City, Utah 84114
Phone: (866) 275-3675
Fax: (801) 530-6511
As of April 2015 (Comparable to Utah B100 Exam)

Virgin Islands Department of Licensing & Consumer Affairs
3000 Golden Rock Shopping Center, Suite 9
Christiansted, VI 00820-4311
United States of America
As of February 2013

West Virginia Contractors Licensing Board, Division of Labor
State Capitol Complex
Building 6, Room B-749
Charleston, West Virginia 25305
Phone: (304) 558-7890
Fax: (304) 558-5174
As of September 1, 2013
Please note, the board will not accept examination scores or transcripts prior to September 1, 2013.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I don't see the benefit of NASCLA loosing all of that business.


Not sure what you are getting at. Currently only four states give the NASCLA test. They are trying to develop a new test that would be given by more states.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure I missed something.

It just looks like one testing company wants to declare themselves as THE testing company in the South.
To me is looked like they are testing in several states so, why shouldn't their test be good across all states that use them?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Spunk#7 said:


> Suppose you want to relocate? I had a buddy who relocated from Jersey to Missouri and convinced Missouri to accept his license. Jersey is a very tough state to get an Electrical Contractor's license/business permit.


Is this considered acceptance by endorsement?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Eggzatly_ Jrannis. I forget who proctors all the N.E. tests _(it's been a while for me)_ , but at the time they themselves were engaged in a similar campaign of standardization.

So how do they measure up against this southern company? :blink:

Who tests the testers?:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mgraw said:


> Doesn't NC require reciprocity state candidates to take a business law test? I know Louisiana does.


NC will accept Florida.
The Florida test is just as hard a NC but, after you take the test, the vetting process can be endless and take months to process.
The board meets for three days every other month.
Your paperwork has to be flawless and your background should be near spotless to to be considered after you pass the exam.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> NC will accept Florida.
> The Florida test is just as hard a NC but, after you take the test, the vetting process can be endless and take months to process.
> The board meets for three days every other month.
> Your paperwork has to be flawless and your background should be near spotless to to be considered after you pass the exam.


NC accepts Louisiana also but if a NC contractor wants a license in Louisiana he/she must take and pass a business law test. May be the same for a Louisiana contractor to get NC license.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> _Eggzatly_ Jrannis. I forget who proctors all the N.E. tests _(it's been a while for me)_ , but at the time they themselves were engaged in a similar campaign of standardization.
> 
> So how do they measure up against this southern company? :blink:
> 
> ...


Everything depends on their reputation. But, if they do pull this off, it will give testing houses, like Pearson VUE a boost.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's go buy stock in the company and push this thru.....LOL


----------



## Inspectorclouseau (Oct 28, 2015)

The 3 western Canadian Provinces have a reciprocity agreement named TILMA (Trade Investment Labor Mobility Agreement). It basically recognizes the technical credentials of individuals and contracting companies gained by writing their Contractors License in a participating Province to obtain a contracting license in another Province. they must apply for a contracting license for each Province they want to work in but only need to write a short exam about the regulatory requirements such as when a permit is required, inspection requests, helpers and apprentices working without supervision, etc. It has sped up the registration process immensely. There are still issues, a poor contractor doesn't change his performance in another province just because he wrote a 2 hour reg's exam.


----------

